# Dirt 2 DX9 einstellen



## newjohnny (6. Juni 2010)

Wurde vielleicht schon gefragt, habe aber nichts gefunden.
Wie kann ich trotz DX11 Karte DX9 in Dirt 2 wählen??
Per Config...?
Bitte um Aufklärung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2010)

versuchs mal darin:
C:\Users\Documents\My Games\DiRT\hardwaresettings\hardware_settings_config.xml 

• Den Wert "directx forcedx9" entweder auf "true" oder "false" stellen (bei True sollte Dx9 aktiv sein)
• Wenn DX11 aktiviert ist, sind HW-Tesselation und Ambient Occlusion automatisch aktiv 

Könnte aber auch gehen, indem du der Verknüpfung ein -dx9 dranhängst.


----------



## newjohnny (6. Juni 2010)

Danke! Habe es auch gerade gefunden XD
Funktioniert 1A via hardwaresettings config.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2010)

Jup, in den Settings kann man das meist umstellen, ist bei Bad Company 2 auch so.


----------



## newjohnny (6. Juni 2010)

Jo, auch da funzt es super


----------



## Hitman-47 (7. Juni 2010)

Kann man das nicht auch in den Optionen im Spiel umstellen oder hab ich da was falsch in Erinnerung?

Außerdem würd´s mich auch interssieren, wieso du trotz ner dx11 Karte dx9 einstellen wilst.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juni 2010)

Das ging bei Crysis, in dem man den Shader Effekt absenkte.


----------



## Jan565 (7. Juni 2010)

Doch, dass geht auch bei Dirt 2 im Game. Die Einstllung Nachverarbeitung kann man bei nicht DX11 Karten nur auf Mittel stellen. Bei DX11 auf Hoch.

Bei Crysis war es so, dass man bei DX9 nur alles auf High stellen konnte und bei DX10 alles auf Very High.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juni 2010)

Es geht aber darum, dass man bei einer DX11 Karte auch DX9 einstellen kann.


----------

